# Core i7 870 Ram Speed Question



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

My system specs are over there to the left.
<--------

I know the speed for the core i7/i5 p55 the DDR3 ram speed can either be 1066mhz or 1333mhz.
In my BIOS I can manually change the ram to run at 1600mhz, and I have Kingston HyperX 1600mhz ram.
Will it hurt my system or processor if I set it at this speed? Will the system be unstable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It should not have any adverse effects on the CPU. HyperX is not known for reliability/stability but the only way to know is try it and see if you have any issues.
Don't expect any noticeable difference in performance.
Filling all of the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage issues so that is also a consideration.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Even though in the specs for my core i7 870 on Intel's website is says supported memory is 1066mhz and 1333mhz.
Here is the link. It is under the memory specifications.

I don't want it to shorten the life of my cpu or ram, my ram is rated for 1600mhz though.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41315


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is 1333mhz in the memory column:









Here is 1600mhz in the memory column:










I didn't see much of an increase.
Will it hurt my ram if I manually lower the CAS latency from 9-9-9-24 to say 8-8-8-20 ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can lower the latency if you like remember that you will probably have to set the ram voltage to the manufacturers stated level instead of leaving it on auto.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

crucial09 said:


> I didn't see much of an increase.
> Will it hurt my ram if I manually lower the CAS latency from 9-9-9-24 to say 8-8-8-20 ?


As I said earlier, and as you can see from Lavalys, you're not going to see any performance increase by changing the RAM speed. Lowering the latencies, which will also not make a noticeable difference in performance, should not cause any harm to your CPU.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

greenbruclee, I will have to check the model number on my ram to get the correct voltage recommended.

Tyree, Thank you, I do not want to harm any part of my system is all.


Thanks for all your advice guys. :wave:


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Greenbrucelee, or anyone who knows,

I have researched my ram, and I would like to make sure I am understanding this correctly.

This page linked is my ram. I have 4x2gb modules.
http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/configurator_new/partsinfo.asp?ktcpartno=KHX1600C9D3/2G&promo=hx2shp

There is a useful data sheet for download there.

When I up my ram to run at 1600mhz I should set the voltage to what? 1.7-1.9v as is says it is tested at that voltage and 1600mhz in the data sheet?
Just could use a bit of clarifying. Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Adjusting RAM settings is a trial and error process. You have to try a setting and see how it goes.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the between 1.7 thru 1.9 is good quality memory

I would start off at 1.7 volts then test with memtest for a few hours

or run OCCT or orthos which will blend a stress test of ram and cpu

if you get errors, bump up the volts to the memory alittle at a time and test again until either you dont get any errors or you hit your ram's max voltage of 1.9 volts


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Linderman.
I will run memtest86+ on a live cd and see what that says.

I currently am running the memory at 1.5volts, 1333mhz at the timings of 7-7-7-20 manually set. Did intelburntest which fills the memory up and it ran fine.

I had it at 1600mhz at 7-7-7-20 1.6Volts, command rate 1(1T) but I put it back down and to 2T. I would rather run it at 1333mhz because Intel suggests that.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Linderman,

I ran memtest86+ for 1 pass. Took an hour. Zero errors so I believe I am in the clear with this voltage and timings.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

crucial09 said:


> Linderman,
> 
> I ran memtest86+ for 1 pass. Took an hour. Zero errors so I believe I am in the clear with this voltage and timings.






I would certainly concur :wave:


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have one more question.

What exactly does command rate 1(1T) do that is different and possibly more unstable than command rate 2 (2T)?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm I forget exactly now 

years back I dug into that really insanely, a bunch of my oerclockign buddies had me convinced socket 939 systems based up DDR400 memory would run like a raped ape if you could set the timings to 1T instead of the default 2T

well at the time their was only one motherboard that could accomplish that; it was a DFI Lanparty, I forget which model

anyway, like a fool I ran right out and bought one ( i had an asus A8N-SLI Deluxe) just to achieve this super performance.

well to cut to the chase, it didnt amount to a pinch of [email protected]#$%^&*()_ except a pure waste of $160.00 on another motherboard

even running 3D mark it made a diff of around 100 or 200 on the overall score which was FAR cry from noiticible

hell; nowdays changing from 1333mhz ram to 1600mhz ram doesnt even make a noticible diff

alot of this performnce tweak chasing is for the bored builders who dont want to spend any more money but still want to "play" with their systems

dont chase your tail !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *it hurts your wallet*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

changing from 2T to 1T wont make a noticeable difference it changes the bandwidth slightly by 1-3%.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

haha.
Alright. Thanks Linderman, and Greenbrucelee. I won't mess with it anymore. Got the timings down with out changing any voltages so that will be okay. 
Don't want to waste any money.

So far all I have put into this Cyberpower system was a new PSU, my seasonic s12d 850watt, couple of of antec tri-fans for the radiator to push pull, and a dvi cable.

PSU was mandatory to do lol. Cyber power had some flaky "800watt" psu that was more like a 600watt ultra with a fake model number and sketchy amp ratings.


----------

